# SAS NFL Eliminator 2013



## WhoDey85

Come join in on the fun anyone and everyone. For those that don't know it's quite easy. You pick the winner of one NFL game of your choice each week. If you are correct in your pick you move on the the next week. If you pick wrong you are eliminated. The catch is once you pick a team you can't pick that team again all year. For example Limmy won't be able to pick the Eagles every week. The person that lasts the longest wins and is crowned champion.

I'm going to make it to where you have to have your picks in before the kickoff of the first game of the week. You can change them as many times as you want up until then. I'll keep track of who everyone picked and what teams each person can't use anymore in this thread. We aren't picking for the preseason. Your pick will have to be in by Sept 5th before the Broncos vs Ravens game for week 1 if you want to participate in the contest. Good luck! 

NFL schedule for week 1 Sept 5th-9th

THU, SEP 5 
Baltimore at Denver 
SUN, SEP 8 
New England at Buffalo 
Cincinnati at Chicago 
Miami at Cleveland 
Atlanta at New Orleans 
Tampa Bay at NY Jets 
Tennessee at Pittsburgh 
Minnesota at Detroit 
Oakland at Indianapolis 
Seattle at Carolina 
Kansas City at Jacksonville 
Arizona at St. Louis 
Green Bay at San Francisco 
NY Giants at Dallas

MON, SEP 9
Philadelphia at Washington 
Houston at San Diego

I'm going with the* Colts *over the Raiders for week one until further notice.


----------



## BTAG

Rams over Cards until further notice. Jeff and your awesome stache, don't let me down.


----------



## Cam1

Kansas City over Jacksonville.


----------



## Winds

Hopefully this year we can make it past week 3. 

Pittsburgh over Tennessee.


----------



## The Patriot

I'm going to go ahead and give this a try, is this more about guessing or is there an actual science behind picking? I don't know things like why I should pick a certain team to win but in the nature of fun I will give it a shot. Do the best I can. My Picks.

THU, SEP 5th I forgot about this oops. will have to change my picks to go with the one I did on the NFL pick em I guess 

Broncos

SUN, SEP 8 
New England Patriot Loud Patriot Proud. I know I'm being Biased here lol. 
Cincinnati (and no its not cause of you ) 
Miami 
Atlanta 
Tampa Bay
Pittsburgh 
Minnesota 
Oakland 
Seattle 
Kansas City 
Arizona 
Green Bay 
NY Giants 

MON, SEP 9
Philadelphia 
San Diego 

I am going to actually go ahead and think positively here, who knows what could happen. I predicted that if I by some strange twist I win this great if not I take it will come down to You, Cam and Anonymid I'm going to give the edge to Anonymid because realistically he's really good at these.


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> For example Limmy won't be able to pick the Eagles every week.


oh noes :C!

ill take the Colts over the Raiders, hope i get a bit of good Luck!


----------



## WhoDey85

The Patriot said:


> I'm going to go ahead and give this a try, is this more about guessing or is there an actual science behind picking? I don't know things like why I should pick a certain team to win but in the nature of fun I will give it a shot. Do the best I can. My Picks.
> 
> THU, SEP 5th
> Baltimore
> 
> SUN, SEP 8
> New England Patriot Loud Patriot Proud. I know I'm being Biased here lol.
> Cincinnati (and no its not cause of you )
> Miami
> Atlanta
> Tampa Bay
> Pittsburgh
> Minnesota
> Oakland
> Seattle
> Kansas City
> Arizona
> Green Bay
> NY Giants
> 
> MON, SEP 9
> Philadelphia
> San Diego
> 
> I am going to actually go ahead and think positively here, who knows what could happen. I predicted that if I by some strange twist I win this great if not I take it will come down to You, Cam and Anonymid I'm going to give the edge to Anonymid because realistically he's really good at these.


Yeah man, no worries it's all for fun. Most of it is just getting lucky. For this you just pick one winner of one game each week. If your correct you get to move on and do the same the following week. Once you use a team you can't pick them anymore for the rest of the year however. You should post those picks over in Cam's pickem when he starts it up though.


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Ill take New England over Buffalo


----------



## The Patriot

So yeah if its one team each week I take New England over Buffalo


----------



## minimized

Colts over Raiders


----------



## Evo1114

Week 1 - Colts over Raiders
2 - Ravens over Browns
3 - Broncos over Raiders
4 - Redskins over Raiders
5 - Falcons over Jets
6 - 49ers over Cardinals
7 - Packers over Browns
8 - Bengals over Jets
9 - Saints over Jets
10 - Giants over Raiders
11 - Bills over Jets
12 - Texans over Jaguars
13 - Cowboys over Raiders
14 - Patriots over Browns
15 - Chiefs over Raiders
16 - Seahawks over Cardinals
17 - Steelers over Browns


----------



## BTAG

Evo1114 said:


> Week 1 - Colts over Raiders
> 2 - Ravens over Browns
> 3 - Broncos over Raiders
> 4 - Redskins over Raiders
> 5 - Falcons over Jets
> 6 - 49ers over Cardinals
> 7 - Packers over Browns
> 8 - Bengals over Jets
> 9 - Saints over Jets
> 10 - Giants over Raiders
> 11 - Bills over Jets
> 12 - Texans over Jaguars
> 13 - Cowboys over Raiders
> 14 - Patriots over Browns
> 15 - Chiefs over Raiders
> 16 - Seahawks over Cardinals
> 17 - Steelers over Browns


The Browns are not nearly as bad as people think they are. Especially if Weeden's inhuman preseason form carries over to the season.


----------



## Cam1

BTAG said:


> The Browns are not nearly as bad as people think they are. Especially if Weeden's inhuman preseason form carries over to the season.


Agreed. That defense should be really good, and they have a great running game. If they can get decent play from Weeden I expect them to be better than people think.


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> I don't think I approve of the way you treat my beloved Jets..


I don't think it gets much worse than having the Bills chosen over your team


----------



## prisonofmind

Dolphins over Patriots.


----------



## WhoDey85

prisonofmind said:


> Dolphins over Patriots.


Did you mean Dolphins over the Browns for week one?


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 1*

Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## anonymid

The *Colts* are my Week 1 pick.


----------



## WhoDey85

So we have 
*Week 1*
Whodey85--Colts 
BTAG- -----Rams
Cam1------ Chiefs 
Eastwinds--Steelers
Limmy------Colts
PoppinSmoke--Patriots
thePatriot-----Cardinals
Minimized-----Colts
Evo1114----Colts
Eimaj-------Chiefs
Annoymid---Colts
Daveyboy-----Chiefs


----------



## AliBaba

Broncos


----------



## foe

Week 1: Broncos over Ravens (tonight)


----------



## Buerhle

Houston Texans


----------



## Silent Image

Seattle over Carolina


----------



## WhoDey85

Alibaba----Broncos
foe--------Broncos
Buerhle---Texans
SilentImage--Seahawks


----------



## WhoDey85

Alibaba and foe move on to week 2! Congrats! 

I don't think I would have had the Cojones to pick against the SuperBowl champs in week 1 no matter how many players they lost. Nice!


----------



## F1X3R

Tampa Bay


----------



## WhoDey85

Congrats to those that moved on. I barely did. I'll update it after the Monday night games.


----------



## WhoDey85

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

This spreadsheet has all of our picks in it. I'll update it as we go. Let me know if you spot any errors.

You have until kickoff of the game you're picking to make your pick. It gives people more time to get their picks in.

Week 2's games

Thursday, September 12
NY Jets @ New England

Sunday, September 15
Washington @ Green Bay
Cleveland @ Baltimore
St. Louis @ Atlanta
San Diego @ Philadelphia
Minnesota @ Chicago
Carolina @ Buffalo
Tennessee @ Houston
Miami @ Indianapolis
Dallas @ Kansas City
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay
Detroit @ Arizona
Denver @ NY Giants
Jacksonville @ Oakland
San Francisco @ Seattle

Monday, September 16
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati

I'm going with Da *Raiders* this week. Yes the team I picked _against_ in week one. Am I crazy? Quite possibly.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 2*

*New England Patriots*


----------



## Limmy

hmmm, tough decision, I think ill go with the* Saints*


----------



## anonymid

The *BALTIMORE RAVENS* are my Week 2 pick.


----------



## Cam1

Risky move, but I'm sticking to my plan of picking whoever the Jaguars play (until they play a team twice). Raiders.


----------



## foe

Week 2: Saints over Bucs


----------



## minimized

Raiders over Jags

Pryor don't fail me now.


----------



## Buerhle

I'm going w/ - *Chicago Bears*


----------



## AliBaba

Patriots


----------



## Silent Image

As a Ravens fan, I expect them to regroup and win at home

Ravens


----------



## BTAG

I'm going Ravens as well.


----------



## anonymid

anonymid said:


> The *BALTIMORE RAVENS* are my Week 2 pick.


Survived. :cig


----------



## WhoDey85

Everyone has moved on so far this week! Lets go Raiders!


PoppinSmoke still needs to make his pick. He only has the Sun night and Mon night games to pick from.


----------



## WhoDey85

Updated standings. Everyone moved on except for Poppin who didn't pick.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

*Week 3 Schedule*

Thursday, September 19
8:25 PM EDT NFL Kansas City @ Philadelphia

Sunday, September 22
1:00 PM EDT FOX Green Bay @ Cincinnati
1:00 PM EDT FOX Arizona @ New Orleans
1:00 PM EDT FOX St. Louis @ Dallas
1:00 PM EDT CBS Cleveland @ Minnesota
1:00 PM EDT CBS San Diego @ Tennessee
1:00 PM EDT FOX Tampa Bay @ New England
1:00 PM EDT FOX Detroit @ Washington
1:00 PM EDT FOX NY Giants @ Carolina
1:00 PM EDT CBS Houston @ Baltimore
4:05 PM EDT FOX Atlanta @ Miami
4:25 PM EDT CBS Buffalo @ NY Jets
4:25 PM EDT CBS Indianapolis @ San Francisco
4:25 PM EDT CBS Jacksonville @ Seattle
8:30 PM EDT NBC Chicago @ Pittsburgh

Monday, September 23
8:40 PM EDT ESPN Oakland @ Denver

I hate to use them this early but I'm going to go with the *Seahawks*. Is there a safer pick this year? Probably not.


----------



## BTAG

I'm gonna have to go Seahawks as well. I expect my Chargers to win, and that would be a great pick,but I just want to move on without any hassle


----------



## Limmy

I have a really really bad feeling about this, but im gonna have to go *Seahawks*, it has to be the safest pick of the year.


----------



## foe

Gotta go with everybody else on *Seattle *over Jax for W3.


----------



## anonymid

I'm also going to go with the *SEATTLE SEAHAWKS* as my Week 3 pick.


----------



## Cam1

Vikings over Browns


----------



## minimized

Final answer, Vikings over Browns. Ignore me, I'm indecisive.


----------



## Buerhle

*nyj*

*NYJ*

New York Jets










Is my wk 3 selection


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 3*

Seattle Seahawks


----------



## AliBaba

49ers


----------



## Silent Image

I want to save Seattle

I'm going with the Saints


----------



## Eimaj

^^^ Don't save, just survive!


----------



## Eimaj

Can I pick Seattle in the Super Bowl against Denver.


----------



## WhoDey85

The Vikings losing knocked some people out. Didn't you switch to the Vikings BTAG?


From now on if anyone wants to change a pick don't edit or delete anything just post a new message. It's easier to keep track of that way.

I try to post everyone's picks right after kickoff.


----------



## Cam1

Damn, really Browns? Should gone with the safe pick 

I did make it 2 more weeks than I did last year haha.


----------



## BTAG

WhoDey85 said:


> The Vikings losing knocked some people out. Didn't you switch to the Vikings BTAG?
> 
> From now on if anyone wants to change a pick don't edit or delete anything just post a new message. It's easier to keep track of that way.
> 
> I try to post everyone's picks right after kickoff.


Yeah, Brian Hoyer knocked me out. This is my problem with these. I start thinking about week 15 when its week 3, and of course your first instinct is always right, and I never stick wih it. I deleted the pick a couple minutes after the early games started after having second thoughts, but since I procrastinated until right after kickoff, I sadly must accept my elimination. If only I changed it 5 minutes earlier. The same thing happened with my fantasy team. I totally forgot about it until I started watching the Chargers game, and then it was too late to change anything.


----------



## WhoDey85

BTAG said:


> Yeah, Brian Hoyer knocked me out. This is my problem with these. I start thinking about week 15 when its week 3, and of course your first instinct is always right, and I never stick wih it. I deleted the pick a couple minutes after the early games started after having second thoughts, but since I procrastinated until right after kickoff, I sadly must accept my elimination. If only I changed it 5 minutes earlier. The same thing happened with my fantasy team. I totally forgot about it until I started watching the Chargers game, and then it was too late to change anything.


 Oh I see. Yeah, second guessing ourselves usually comes back to bite us it seems.

I'll post the update on the standings here soon since all the picks are final.


----------



## WhoDey85

Here's the latest, 9 people still alive

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

*Week 4*

Thursday, September 26
8:25 PM EDT NFL San Francisco @ St. Louis

Sunday, September 29
1:00 PM EDT FOX Seattle @ Houston
1:00 PM EDT FOX Chicago @ Detroit
1:00 PM EDT CBS Cincinnati @ Cleveland
1:00 PM EDT CBS Indianapolis @ Jacksonville
1:00 PM EDT FOX NY Giants @ Kansas City
1:00 PM EDT FOX Arizona @ Tampa Bay
1:00 PM EDT CBS Baltimore @ Buffalo
1:00 PM EDT CBS Pittsburgh @ Minnesota
4:05 PM EDT CBS NY Jets @ Tennessee
4:25 PM EDT FOX Washington @ Oakland
4:25 PM EDT FOX Philadelphia @ Denver
4:25 PM EDT FOX Dallas @ San Diego
8:30 PM EDT NBC New England @ Atlanta

Monday, September 30
8:40 PM EDT ESPN Miami @ New Orleans

Usually I don't like picking a road team in this but I don't think the Browns can pull the upset two weeks in a row even though the Browns always play the Bengals tough. I'm going to have to go with my beloved *Bengals* this week. :yes


----------



## anonymid

The *NEW ORLEANS SAINTS* are my Week 4 pick.


----------



## Limmy

Ill take the Bengals to beat the Browns


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 4*

*Denver Broncos*


----------



## Silent Image

Yikes...tough week. Looks like a good time to pick Peyton and co.

Broncos


----------



## Buerhle

Indianapolis is my pick.


----------



## foe

I missed Week 3 and had to check to see if Seattle won. :lol

For *Week 4, I'll pick Washington* to get their first win of the season in Oakland.


----------



## Limmy

Silent Image said:


> Yikes...tough week. Looks like a good time to pick Peyton and co.
> 
> Broncos


prepare 2 get Chip'd


----------



## WhoDey85

Well I had a bad feeling about my pick this week. I shoulda known to stay away from that game. Congrats to Davey and Buerhle for living to see another week. Ill update after the Monday night game.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> For *Week 4, I'll pick Washington* to get their first win of the season in Oakland.


Congrats to RGIII and the Skins on their first win of the season.

I'm also staying alive for Week 5. :boogie


----------



## Eimaj

Limmy said:


> prepare 2 get Chip'd


Yes the secret is out. Eagles defense is swiss cheese.
Oh, and how about that Chip Kelly offense?


----------



## Limmy

Eimaj said:


> Yes the secret is out. Eagles defense is swiss cheese.
> Oh, and how about that Chip Kelly offense?


Lol, embarassisng


----------



## WhoDey85

It's down to seven!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

*WEEK 5*

Thursday, October 3
8:25 PM EDT NFL Buffalo @ Cleveland

Sunday, October 6
1:00 PM EDT CBS Jacksonville @ St. Louis
1:00 PM EDT CBS Kansas City @ Tennessee
1:00 PM EDT FOX Philadelphia @ NY Giants
1:00 PM EDT CBS Baltimore @ Miami
1:00 PM EDT FOX Seattle @ Indianapolis
1:00 PM EDT FOX Detroit @ Green Bay
1:00 PM EDT CBS New England @ Cincinnati
1:00 PM EDT FOX New Orleans @ Chicago
4:05 PM EDT FOX Carolina @ Arizona
4:25 PM EDT CBS Denver @ Dallas
8:30 PM EDT NBC Houston @ San Francisco
11:35 PM EDT NFL San Diego @ Oakland

Monday, October 7
8:40 PM EDT ESPN NY Jets @ Atlanta

Good Luck!


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 5*

*Atlanta Falcons*


----------



## anonymid

I'm also going with the *ATLANTA FALCONS* for Week 5.


----------



## Silent Image

I'm taking a huge gamble

St Louis Rams


----------



## foe

Week 5: KC Chiefs over Tennessee Titans


----------



## Buerhle

I'm going with Rams.


----------



## WhoDey85

So we got...

Eimaj--Falcons
Annoymid--Falcons
Daveyboy--Chargers
Silent Image--Rams
Foe--Chiefs
Buerhle--Rams
Evo1114--Falcons

Should be interesting!!!


----------



## Eimaj

I'm nervous about my pick this week. I have to wait until tomorrow night. It was either Atlanta or Green Bay that I was deciding on. If I went with the Packers I would be safe and secure right now. The Falcons make me nervous. Here's hoping I can survive.


----------



## Silent Image

Well for week 6, whoever has the Broncos available is the lucky one. Not really a good second choice otherwise.


----------



## WhoDey85

Don't look now but we got 3 people left! I'll update in a bit.


----------



## anonymid

Blargh, stupid Falcons! Can't even beat the stinking Jets at home? :mum

But, well, at least I didn't go down alone. Good luck to Silent Image, foe, and Buerhle the rest of the way!

:dead


----------



## WhoDey85

Here's your standings. Down to three. Good luck fellas!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

Thursday, October 10
8:25 PM EDT NFL NY Giants @ Chicago

Sunday, October 13
1:00 PM EDT FOX Green Bay @ Baltimore
1:00 PM EDT CBS Cincinnati @ Buffalo
1:00 PM EDT FOX St. Louis @ Houston
1:00 PM EDT FOX Carolina @ Minnesota
1:00 PM EDT CBS Pittsburgh @ NY Jets
1:00 PM EDT FOX Philadelphia @ Tampa Bay
1:00 PM EDT CBS Oakland @ Kansas City
1:00 PM EDT FOX Detroit @ Cleveland
4:05 PM EDT CBS Tennessee @ Seattle
4:05 PM EDT CBS Jacksonville @ Denver
4:25 PM EDT FOX New Orleans @ New England
4:25 PM EDT FOX Arizona @ San Francisco
8:30 PM EDT NBC Washington @ Dallas

Monday, October 14
8:40 PM EDT ESPN Indianapolis @ San Diego


----------



## anonymid

Still had Denver in my back pocket, too, ready to use this week. :cry


----------



## Buerhle

My pick:

Denver Broncos.


----------



## Silent Image

KC Chiefs


----------



## foe

My pick for *Week 6*: 
*San Francisco 49ers* over Arizona Cardinals


----------



## Evo1114

Dang it. Should have picked the Rams.


----------



## WhoDey85

Daveyboy said:


> Oh Well... I had fun......
> 
> Thanks to WhoDey for running this....:thanks


Np thanks for participating!


----------



## WhoDey85

Silent Image moving on! Buerhle and foe's games coming up.


----------



## WhoDey85

No eliminations this week!


----------



## millenniumman75

My Cats won!!! They beat the Bills! :yay


----------



## WhoDey85

The big three are still standing.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

*Week 7 *

Thursday, October 17
8:25 PM EDT NFL Seattle @ Arizona

Sunday, October 20
1:00 PM EDT CBS San Diego @ Jacksonville
1:00 PM EDT CBS Cincinnati @ Detroit
1:00 PM EDT CBS Buffalo @ Miami
1:00 PM EDT FOX Tampa Bay @ Atlanta
1:00 PM EDT CBS New England @ NY Jets
1:00 PM EDT FOX Dallas @ Philadelphia
1:00 PM EDT FOX Chicago @ Washington
1:00 PM EDT FOX St. Louis @ Carolina
4:05 PM EDT FOX San Francisco @ Tennessee
4:25 PM EDT CBS Cleveland @ Green Bay
4:25 PM EDT CBS Houston @ Kansas City
4:25 PM EDT CBS Baltimore @ Pittsburgh
8:30 PM EDT NBC Denver @ Indianapolis

Monday, October 21
8:40 PM EDT ESPN Minnesota @ NY Giants


----------



## Silent Image

This is getting tough!

I'm picking Green Bay


----------



## Buerhle

Silent Image said:


> This is getting tough!
> 
> I'm picking Green Bay


I Agree.

I'm also picking Green Bay.


----------



## foe

I'm going with the San Diego Chargers for Week 7.


----------



## Buerhle

I want to win, add to my signature.

2013 Eliminator Champion.

Dreams. And big goals


----------



## foe

This just crossed my mind...but what if all 3 picks end up losing? 

No winner or do the remaining 3 continue on until there is a champion.


----------



## WhoDey85

foe said:


> This just crossed my mind...but what if all 3 picks end up losing?
> 
> No winner or do the remaining 3 continue on until there is a champion.


I'd declare you three co-winners! But hopefully it doesn't end that way.  Nobody likes ties!


----------



## WhoDey85

Maybe next year we can allow each person one loss so more people have the opportunity to play longer.


----------



## WhoDey85

Foe is moving on! Image and Buerhle looking safe right now too!


----------



## foe

Looking at Week 8, I already know which team both of Image and Buerhle are picking. 
I'm running out of good teams to pick. LOL


----------



## Silent Image

foe said:


> Looking at Week 8, I already know which team both of Image and Buerhle are picking.
> I'm running out of good teams to pick. LOL


lol

Yea, SF is the easy pick, but I'm thinking about two other teams as well


----------



## Buerhle

New Orleans Saints my pick this week.


----------



## Silent Image

I'll take the 49ers


----------



## WhoDey85

Three survive for a second straight week :clap It's gotta be getting tougher now!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

*

Week 8 Games*

Thursday, October 24
8:25 PM EDT NFL Carolina @ Tampa Bay

Sunday, October 27
1:00 PM EDT FOX San Francisco vs. Jacksonville
1:00 PM EDT FOX NY Giants @ Philadelphia
1:00 PM EDT CBS Buffalo @ New Orleans
1:00 PM EDT CBS Miami @ New England
1:00 PM EDT CBS Cleveland @ Kansas City
1:00 PM EDT FOX Dallas @ Detroit
4:05 PM EDT CBS Pittsburgh @ Oakland
4:05 PM EDT CBS NY Jets @ Cincinnati
4:25 PM EDT FOX Atlanta @ Arizona
4:25 PM EDT FOX Washington @ Denver
8:30 PM EDT NBC Green Bay @ Minnesota

Monday, October 28
8:40 PM EDT ESPN Seattle @ St. Louis


----------



## WhoDey85

Silent Image -- 49ers
Buerhle-- Saints
Still waiting on foe


----------



## foe

I'll take *Green Bay* to win in Minny for Week 8.


----------



## Buerhle

Let's go Jags & Vikings!

Upset week!


----------



## Silent Image

Buerhle said:


> Let's go Jags & Vikings!
> 
> Upset week!


lol

Go Vikings!


----------



## foe

We're all moving on for Week 9.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice picking fellas. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## WhoDey85

Well nobody can pick against the Jags this week. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

Your week 9 schedule

Thursday, October 31
8:25 PM EDT NFL Cincinnati @ Miami

Sunday, November 3
1:00 PM EST FOX Atlanta @ Carolina
1:00 PM EST CBS San Diego @ Washington
1:00 PM EST FOX New Orleans @ NY Jets
1:00 PM EST CBS Tennessee @ St. Louis
1:00 PM EST FOX Minnesota @ Dallas
1:00 PM EST CBS Kansas City @ Buffalo
4:05 PM EST FOX Tampa Bay @ Seattle
4:05 PM EST FOX Philadelphia @ Oakland
4:25 PM EST CBS Pittsburgh @ New England
4:25 PM EST CBS Baltimore @ Cleveland
8:30 PM EST NBC Indianapolis @ Houston

Monday, November 4
8:40 PM EST ESPN Chicago @ Green Bay


----------



## foe

For Week 9, I pick Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Silent Image

I have a feeling the Cowboys are going to choke lol

New England Patriots


----------



## Buerhle

I'm going with Cincinnati Bengals


----------



## WhoDey85

Buerhle said:


> I'm going with Cincinnati Bengals


Nice!


----------



## foe

Silent Image said:


> I have a feeling the Cowboys are going to choke lol
> 
> New England Patriots


Patriots are just as vulnerable.

All three picks could go either way.


----------



## Silent Image

foe said:


> Patriots are just as vulnerable.
> 
> All three picks could go either way.


I agree. I'm just talking smack lol


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow, losing by a safety in overtime. I've never seen that before. R.I.P Buerhle. It was a nice run man. 

Foe and Silent Image gonna duke it out for the Eliminator crown! Unless both of their teams lose. 

Also I suppose I should clear this up after tonight. A tie counts as an elimination. 


also I love me some Gio Bernard.  What a run that was. It's a shame him and Geno got hurt. Hopefully it's nothing serious. :um


----------



## Buerhle

Fricking a!

Oops. Dang it. That was obviously a mistake.
Wanted to get my pick out of the way early. And did just that.

Well good luck Foe and Silent Image.


----------



## Silent Image

I part of me wanted the three of us to all make it to the final week and then throughout the playoffs


----------



## Silent Image

Cowboys pull it off in the end lol


----------



## Silent Image

Yikes. Saw it 24-10 Pats, and then 24-17......24-24


----------



## foe

Barely survived with Romo...but it's good to finally see Brady play like Brady. I still have the Patriots to pick.


----------



## WhoDey85

Image and foe moving on to week 10!


----------



## WhoDey85

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnX501bEbwySdE43cldOaEQ2MFZwYlNKRlRfdHJTMVE#gid=0

Week 10 games

Thursday, November 7
8:25 PM EST NFL Washington @ Minnesota

Sunday, November 10
1:00 PM EST FOX Philadelphia @ Green Bay
1:00 PM EST CBS Cincinnati @ Baltimore
1:00 PM EST CBS Buffalo @ Pittsburgh
1:00 PM EST CBS Oakland @ NY Giants
1:00 PM EST FOX St. Louis @ Indianapolis
1:00 PM EST CBS Jacksonville @ Tennessee
1:00 PM EST FOX Detroit @ Chicago
1:00 PM EST FOX Seattle @ Atlanta
4:05 PM EST FOX Carolina @ San Francisco
4:25 PM EST CBS Denver @ San Diego
4:25 PM EST CBS Houston @ Arizona
8:30 PM EST NBC Dallas @ New Orleans

Monday, November 11
8:40 PM EST ESPN Miami @ Tampa Bay


----------



## foe

Week 10, I'l pick the Indianapolis Colts.


----------



## Silent Image

With Rodgers out, I'm going with the *Philadelphia Eagles*


----------



## WhoDey85

And we have a winner......Mr Silent Image! Congrats man! You outlasted us all. 

Silent Image 2013 SAS NFL Eliminator Champ! :clap


----------



## anonymid

Well done Silent Image! Congrats! :yay


----------



## WhoDey85

A shout out goes to foe as well for making it interesting. A very nice year as well.


----------



## Silent Image

Thank you 

I want to see how far I can get though


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, last year was a dud with everyone out by what, week four or something? Nice to see it last much longer this time around.


----------



## WhoDey85

Silent Image said:


> Thank you
> 
> I want to see how far I can get though


Sure thing man. I'll keep it updated.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Yeah, last year year was dud with everyone out by what, week four or something? Nice to see it last much longer this time around.


Yeah something like that lol. Maybe next year we can allow each person one loss.


----------



## Silent Image

WhoDey85 said:


> Sure thing man. I'll keep it updated.


Thanks

Next week has me worried though lol


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah something like that lol. Maybe next year we can allow each person one loss.


Another way to do it would be to make it a longest win-streak game. Get one wrong, your streak goes back to zero, and you try to start a new streak the next week (though you can still pick each team only once during the season). At the end, whoever had the longest win streak at any point during the season would be the winner. This way everyone would be making a pick every week, no matter how many they get wrong.


----------



## foe

Congrats, Silent Image. Smart pick against the Packers.

What the hell happened to Andrew Luck and Indianapolis today? What a beat-down they took at home to a possible non-playoff team.


----------



## Eimaj

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah something like that lol. Maybe next year we can allow each person one loss.


Nah, I like it the way it is. It worked well. Fun game.


----------



## Silent Image

foe said:


> Congrats, Silent Image. Smart pick against the Packers.
> 
> What the hell happened to Andrew Luck and Indianapolis today? What a beat-down they took at home to a possible non-playoff team.


Thanks

I almost picked the Colts, but looked ahead in the schedule and wanted to save them.


----------



## foe

How about give each player a BYE week of their choice? The Bye week must be between Week 4 and Week 10 just like the NFL does it.

You'd still have the same intensity of picking games but a bye would give it a little twist. Adds a little strategy to the game.


----------



## WhoDey85

You guys bring up some interesting ideas. The more I think about it I'll probably just leave it the same for next year. We will have the Pick'em contest, which allows everyone to make their picks every week of the season if they get eliminated in this.


----------



## Eimaj

WhoDey85 said:


> You guys bring up some interesting ideas. The more I think about it I'll probably just leave it the same for next year. We will have the Pick'em contest, which allows everyone to make their picks every week of the season if they get eliminated in this.


Touche


----------



## Silent Image

I like the current layout myself, but a having a bye week is an interesting idea.


Since I wanted to see if I can keep my own streak going, my pick for this week is Houston Texans


----------



## Cam1

Congrats Silent Image!


----------



## WhoDey85

Silent Image said:


> I like the current layout myself, but a having a bye week is an interesting idea.
> 
> Since I wanted to see if I can keep my own streak going, my pick for this week is Houston Texans


Well you picked a good week to be off.


----------



## Silent Image

WhoDey85 said:


> Well you picked a good week to be off.


lol

I was trying to steal one instead of playing smart


----------

